Ask HN: What stock are you investing in right now and why? - leksak
======
Gustomaximus
Most 2 recent:

ASX:FLN - feel this has good long term buy and forget potential. Seems to be
well run. I like the boot strapping style more than debt funded world
domination and figure out margin later. Plus maybe a short term win if someone
decides to buy. A well funded US tech/PE could buy this brand name up up and
have it as a side note.

ASX:GOLD - Feel this cycles cliff is approaching...but dont have the guts to
go TIVX of something more aggressive.

------
baccredited
Most recently UPS and LMT. For my homegrown quant strategy called Marmot I buy
25 stocks a year, 4% each. 2 stocks each month, 3 in January.

I have backtested returns of over 25% a year since 2001 so I'm confident I can
beat the S&P over a 5 yr time horizon.

I would love to enter some sort of contest where I could compete against other
amateur and pro investors. I would crush most of them in the long run. Know of
anything?

~~~
nicholas73
Quantopian hosts one where the winner gets actual money funded for their
algorithm.

~~~
baccredited
Thank you. I have used Quantopian but they are geared more toward a day-trader
type of mentality:

[https://www.quantopian.com/allocation](https://www.quantopian.com/allocation)
'We are looking for algorithms that turn over their portfolio between 12 and
500 times per year (e.g between once per month and twice a day).'

I hold my stock picks for one year, so Quantopian definitely doesn't work for
me.

~~~
nicholas73
Would you say your long holding period should make you less confident about
beating the market long term? Even though you tested from 2001, the actual
number of "samples" (end-to-end trades) is actually very low. Maybe that's why
Quantopian wants algorithms with higher turnover.

~~~
fawce
Hi, I'm the founder of Q. You're right about the turnover, though it is a
multi-faceted trade-off. While increasing the trading frequency accelerates
the accumulation of data, it also increases drag from transaction costs and
that tends to lower a strategy's capacity.

Here is a post and video that talks about many of the criteria we use to
evaluate algorithms: [https://www.quantopian.com/posts/how-to-get-an-
allocation-wr...](https://www.quantopian.com/posts/how-to-get-an-allocation-
writing-an-algorithm-for-the-quantopian-investment-management-team)

------
companyhen
WATT - wireless distance charging (up to 15 foot range)

[http://finance.yahoo.com/news/energous-announces-
availabilit...](http://finance.yahoo.com/news/energous-announces-availability-
wattup-wireless-140000816.html)

Think it has potential to be huge. Think in 10 years it'll feel silly that we
used to plug our phones into the wall every night to charge them.

~~~
vixvax
Net profit margin -1008.50% -1102.47%

------
crispytx
I invested in Raven Industries a few years ago. They supply Google[x] with the
balloons used for Project Loon. Essentially, I bought RAVN as a bet on Project
Loon. So far it's been a pretty wild ride. I rode RAVN down 50%, but the stock
has recently rebounded. We'll see how it all plays out.

------
chollida1
Marijuana, sooooo many funds last year had a great year because they piled
into it.

A huge land grab is going on right now, with alot of consolidation taking
place. Everyone wants to be the main supplier when Costco and Wallmart come
knocking looking for weed vendors.

~~~
stephancoral
recommended funds / stocks?

------
muninn_
Index funds. VTSAX.

------
BWStearns
AMD. Server side wants to drive down intel prices.

~~~
eb0la
After Intel, the next contender for AMD is nVidia. I guess it's much harder to
beat; but I guess GPUs in servers will be like SSDs.

------
jetti
CIM - ~10% dividend.

------
fiftyacorn
considering google

------
vixvax
tqqq

